# Tablesaw with teflon coating



## lennyk (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello,

Have an unusual problem.

I just got a Dewalt DW745 tablesaw, it has some kind of Teflon coating on the top
kinda like a nonstick frying pan.

Unfortunately it scratches easily and worse yet,
I made a crosscut sled for the rails and the underside of the sled basically is rubbing 
away the Teflon in certain areas, and the Teflon binds on the surface of the sled and
makes it very sticky.

Unfortunately the marring of the surface is now a problem.
Is there any easy way to remove the coating from the top of the tablesaw ?
thx,

L


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Is it a new saw? Sounds like the shipping grease is still on it. If so it needs to be removed. Regardless of what it is, it sounds like it needs to be cleaned and waxed.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It sounds to me more like shipping plastic that needs to be peeled off before use.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

With your saw unplugged, I would suggest a wipe-down with WD40 first. Then, personally; I would go for my belt sander. It needs to be slick, dry and as smooth as other items well known for their smoothness.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

What does DeWalt say about this? You have called them, haven't you? If not, I would certainly do it before attempting to scrape/sand the material off. 

1 (800) 433-9258 

Charley


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

lennyk said:


> I made a crosscut sled for the rails and the underside of the sled basically is rubbing away the Teflon in certain areas, and the Teflon binds on the surface of the sled and makes it very sticky.


Lenny--
If it's sticking, it probably isn't Teflon. I would call Dewalt to see what it really is.

I remember a Comic who said-- "_When you are drunk, you ask yourself strange things like- Ever wonder how Teflon sticks to the pan?_"

I would agree with cleaning it with wd-40. If a plastic shipping coating, peel it off. If truely Teflon, let it wear off. Then use a paste wax.

But, Teflon is not usually described as being "sticky."


----------



## lennyk (Nov 26, 2008)

Didn't bother to call Dewalt as I don't live in a country where there is a local rep.

It is definitely some kind of nonstick coating bonded to the aluminum top, I used some 400 and lightly sanded down the marred areas.

Put some laminate under the sled and switched from hardwood rails to polycarbonate similar to chopping board, all is well now.

Put some pure carnauba wax on the top also.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Where do you live, Lenny?



> Didn't bother to call Dewalt as I don't live in a country where there is a local rep.


Your profile shows "United State"...


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

The DW site says the 745 has:
- Table coating reduces friction for smoother cutting


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Steve; my pet peeve is Engineers/Designers who clearly have never actually tried to work with their creations in the real world. There's a special place in Hell for them!


----------



## lennyk (Nov 26, 2008)

Trinidad, fixed the profile details.
Thanks,
L


jw2170 said:


> Where do you live, Lenny?
> 
> 
> 
> Your profile shows "United State"...


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

@Dan,


> my pet peeve is Engineers/Designers who clearly have never actually tried to work with their creations in the real world


AMEN Dan!
My experience includes many years of hands-on work. I designed and engineered PFI - which is a product line of concrete forms which support concrete cast-in-place up to 8 feet deep. My forms are injection-molded plastic and the plastic is 3/8" thick. I had engineers laughing at me and saying it could not be done. I took my design to Georgia Tech and had them study it (post patent) as a semester project in their material testing department after using it as a "test dummy" for FEA - Finite Element Analysis. Several of the guys called or emailed me and asked if they were misunderstanding something - because I will admit it doesn't look very sturdy. After the testing (FEA and Physical) they assured me that it would, in fact work as I intended.

If you saw me, you would quickly notice that I am not the typical "Office Guy". For 7 years my crews used more ready-mixed concrete than any other company in the metro Atlanta Area (I have the plaques to prove this). There is no part of concrete work that I haven't done. Yep - I've been injured many times, not because I am accident-prone, but rather because I was not sitting on my butt! I still occasionally do sales presentations, and what is very funny to me is when I am there standing in front of large groups that include designers, engineers, contractors, sub-contractors, etc. and some obvious office person interrupts me and says something really stupid. My reply is often the same: "Just how many pairs of workboots have you owned in your entire lifetime?"

The response is extremely predictable! The room goes completely silent for about 20 seconds, followed by laughter and at least 25% are staring or pointing at the person who made the assanine comment. Most of the time that "office person" excuses themselves from the meeting.

This very thing is why I developed Pocket Form Isolator! Every building's set of plans showed some pristine-looking column blockout with gravel sub-base neatly in its place, soil (fill material) defying gravity, and concrete staying exactly where the engineer wanted it to be. It was ridiculous - you cannot pile-up gravel against a wooden form, then remove the wooden form and expect the gravel to just stand there like a trained dog on a SIT! command. Gravel doesn't do this! I realized what was needed was a permanent form made of something inert and economical that could be worked with if field adjustments are necessary using ordinary tools. It took years to get the product line fully developed, it also took $2.5M (before we ever earned our first nickel) - but I knew that it would sell once it was developed. I recuperated initial expenses within the first year of product sales! The product is still selling as fast as we can manufacture it.

You definitely hit on a sensitive nerve for me!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Otis; I should also _compliment_ those men/women that come up with clearly ingenious solutions to issues! Sometimes subtle improvements, other times major innovations.


----------



## lennyk (Nov 26, 2008)

took pic so you can see one of the rails where the coating rubbed off on,
the base of the sled also had in a few spots before I laminated it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

lennyk said:


> Trinidad, fixed the profile details.
> Thanks,
> L


Hi Lenny, you have added "Trinidad" to your location, but have not modified your "Country" to Trinidad and Tobago.

If you cannot change, I may see if the Admin team can do that for you.


----------



## lennyk (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok, fixed. 
Was using an ipad and missed those fields.



jw2170 said:


> Hi Lenny, you have added "Trinidad" to your location, but have not modified your "Country" to Trinidad and Tobago.
> 
> If you cannot change, I may see if the Admin team can do that for you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Lenny. This makes it easier for the forum to respond to any requests for assistance.


----------

